# Leopard sue un G4 Cube



## eyezberg (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais passer mon Cube 450 avec 1,25 de Ram sous Leo, je pense avec l'aide de http://www.macg.co/tags/leopardassist

Je ne compte pas installer 10.5.8 directement "dans" le Cube, mais préparer l'OS sur un DD firewire externe pour tester le boot / fonctionnement.

La question: à quel moment interviendra Leopardassist?
 Avant d'essayer le boot sur le firewire, pas du tout puisque déjà installé, une fois le DD sorti du boitier et intégré au Cube... Ou ça ne marche pas comme ça?

Merci


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Février 2013)

Hello , je comprend pas ce que tu veux faire ??? 

Mais il te suffit d'installer simplement 10.5 sur ton disque externe si tu veux le tester et redémarrer en appuyant sur alt pour choisir de démarrer sur ton hdd externe .


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2013)

Deux cas de figure =

- tu installes Léopard à partir d'une autre machine compatible avec Léopard, i.e. PPC >867MHz.  Une fois Léopard installé sur ton DD externe et ce DD branché en Firewire sur le Cube, tu vas pouvoir démarrer comme si le DD était le disque interne du Cube, sans besoin de Léopard Assist.

- tu installes Léopard à partir du Cube = que tu installes sur un disque externe ou sur le disque interne ne fait aucune différence. Léopard va tester le processeur au moment de l'installation et refuser d'aller plus loin. C'est là que Léopard Assist intervient. Ensuite, une fois l'installation réalisée, pas de différence avec le cas précédent.

Dans les 2 cas, il est bon d'avoir un Cube avec sa pleine dotation de RAM, i.e. 3 barrettes pour un total de 1,5Go.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Février 2013)

Tu l'ance leopardassist et il va redemarrer la machine en modifiant la vitesse du processeur dans l'open firmwire (passer à 867 Mhz)

Tu fonctionnera très bien une fois leopard installer et tu pourra zapper la pram pour récuperer la vitesse réele du processeur dans "à propos de ce mac"

ATTENTION : Je l'ai fait sur mon Powerbook G4 500 Mhz et c'était très lent (3-4 secondes pour ouvrir une fenetre du finder) et le dock qui ram ... J'èspère que ta carte graphique prends au moins en charge Quartz Extreme !

Voila


----------



## eyezberg (25 Février 2013)

Merci à tous, j'ai fait un test avec le disque dur Firewire sur lequel je suis en train de configurer Leo pour l'iMac G4 Tournesol (autres sujets en cours..).
Démarrage nickel, ok avec les 1,25G de Ram, pas testé en "mode intensif" genre YouTube avec TenFourFox et Flash activé, mais ça à l'air de passer.

Donc question: *que signifie "cloner" un disque dur*?
Précision: y a-t-il une différence entre "copier tous les fichiers sur l'autre DD" et le terme "cloner"?
Ou encore: cela inclue-t-il des fichiers système / cachés qui autrement ne seraient pas copiés?

But de la question: simplement copier le DD Leo sur un 2e DD Leo, le 1e pour l'iMac G4, le 2e (plus petit en capa', mais même contenu système) pour le Cube.

PS: s'il suffit d'installer Leo via un ordi récent sur un DD externe, qu'on peut ensuite monter dans n'importe quel G4 (que le proc' soit supporté ou non), pourquoi s'embêter avec LeopardAssist?!


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2013)

Cloner = copie conforme (donc avec tous les fichiers cachés en effet) ce qui est quasi impossible avec une copie à la main.
On peut utiliser le classique CCC, SuperDupper ou encore l'utilitaire de disque et sa fonction restaurer.

On peut effectivement installer depuis un autre ordi, soit par le biais d'un disque externe, soit en montant le disque de l'ordi cible en mode "target" (avec un câble FW donc, ce qui évite le démontage), mais
forcément il y a un mais ! lors de l'installation le système est optimisé pour l'ordinateur utilisé. Il n'est donc pas conseillé d'utiliser un Mac Intel pour un Mac PPC, etc

Si tu veux passer par un autre ordi, l'idéal c'est d'installer le système le plus basique possible, et de faire les updates depuis l'ordi cible, ça minimise les risques


----------



## G4Cube (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, quand j'ai Changer le DD de mon iMac G4 pour un 750Go, j'avais prévu d'installer le Disque dur du iMac de 80Go d'origine, dans mon G4 Cube, j'ai simplement installer Léopard sur le DD 80Go, et une fois fait j'ai enlever le DD du G4 Tournesol, je l'ai mis dans le G4 Cube a la place du bruyant 20Go ^^, et le G4 Cube a démarrer comme si de rien n'était ^^ Normal ! les iMac G4 et G4 Cube sont compatible en entre eux niveau DD et Ram.

Quelqu'un a déjà essayer Léopard sur une Palourde ? J'ai une palourde spécial édition 576MO Ram et 466Mhz 60Go de DD...je sais pas ce que sa donnerait, mais sa serait Beau niveau ensemble,  Le beau bureau Leopard, sur une Belle Palourde ( j'ai la version Key-Lime, Graphite en version spécial 466Mhz  ) ! 


Bien a vous et bonne chance.


----------

